# WI Woman shooter



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Awesome*

Gotta love NW Wisconsin! Was born and raised there and will hopefully hunt there the rest of my life.
Good luck this season and welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome!
Good to see fellow archers from wisconsin on here.
This is a great site. Enjoy!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bowlady. Have fun here.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!* :cheers:


----------



## bowlady (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the welcomes so far.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to AT Bowlady. Wisconsin ROX


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Yea!!*

yea!! another lady shooter.


watch out guys!! Our numbers are growing:wink:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

